# What's going on west of Indiana ?



## ruckerz (Jun 23, 2008)

There's a paved yet gated (no trespassing) road going west from Indiana between 87th and 96th. It's bike striped and everything. Is it a dead end or is there another route that connects to 72/93/120? I'll gladly wear my radiation suit to check it out.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

I live in Idaho, which is west of Indiana, and I haven't seen that road.
As far as what's going on here: not much, just potatoes and jean skirts.


----------



## ruckerz (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol +1 for jean skirts. Miss those.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

There's a proposal for a new development on the NW corner of Indiana and Rt. 72 that has been bogged down for a couple of years. Maybe the FWS is starting to build the Visitor's Center?


----------



## ruckerz (Jun 23, 2008)

The road seems to go from Indiana to Rt 72, just east of where it meets 93 + 72. Looks nice though.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you tried to get on google earth and see where it's going from that picture? Just a suggestion.


----------



## ruckerz (Jun 23, 2008)

Google earth does show the road, cept not paved or striped.


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

The road does go from Indiana to highway 72. It's super smooth and has a nice climb toward 72. I hit 52 mph going back down toward Indiana. I cut through the gate and ride it quite frequently. You may see an occassional motorcycle messing around in there.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Is it on this map?

http://www.candelasco.com/maps.php

(click the "community" map.)


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

No but you can't miss it.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

It is the start of Arvada's new Candella's development. supposed to be thousands of houses and lots of commercial and light industrial development. they are heavily dependant on the NW parkway being pushed through (so it can later be sold to China). It is not happening fast, but the development is going forward.


----------



## BobVForWard3 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not saying I have ridden it because that would be against the rules, but I imagine if someone where to come down the road from the 72 entrance and just let their bike go it would be a really fun ride down to Indianna.:thumbsup: 

Candelas, another build it and they will sprawl brought to you by your friends in Jefferson County, Aravda, and the NW Parkway Association.:mad2: JeffCo and Arvada are drooling at new tax revenue and the Parkway Association will get a big bonus from the idjuts that bought the NW Parkway (a loss of 20 million in their bottom line last year) if they build a connection tollway to 93. Problem is the new proposed tollway only goes from south of Flatirons to 93 N of Golden and really won't get used because existing infrastructure is actually just fine for that route as it is.:mad2: 

Candelas - everything that has been wrong about development in the last 30 years and a kick-a road to ride before it is developed.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*SprawlVille*

They are ready have the SprawlWay on the Map.
http://static.arvada.org/docs/1233943821CandelasCommercialOpp_CBREFINAL_contact.pdf

12,000 Residents. Connected to nothing.


----------

